# Geoff Newmyer - Paralyzed hunter finding silver lining



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Paralyzed hunter finding silver lining

Geoff Newmyer's accomplishments since "the accident" are quite impressive.

The 25-year-old Fruitport Township man married his girlfriend of three years, shot a trophy 14-point deer while bowhunting, worked to keep his business running and volunteered to help another injured person.

Newmyer, who was paralyzed from the waist down following a fall from the tree he was hunting from last October, accomplished all these feats while rehabbing his own injury, maintaining a positive attitude and striving to walk again.

http://www.mlive.com/chronicle/news/index.ssf/2008/11/paralyzed_hunter_finding_silve.html


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

That's amazing, the best to him.


----------

